# Probleme mit Licensekey



## Instandhalter (4 März 2008)

Beim Starten von S7 kommt immer wieder die Meldung ungültiger Licensekey, nach mehrmaligen Neustart des Field PG geht es dann. Keine Bange alles legal und OrginalSoftware. Ist nur Supernervig wenn du an einen Linienstillstand kommst und alleine 15 Minuten brauchst um Online zu kommen. Da werden die Schlipsträger immer gleich nervös:-D. Hat wer einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## RaiKa (4 März 2008)

Instandhalter schrieb:


> Beim Starten von S7 kommt immer wieder die Meldung ungültiger Licensekey, nach mehrmaligen Neustart des Field PG geht es dann. Keine Bange alles legal und OrginalSoftware. Ist nur Supernervig wenn du an einen Linienstillstand kommst und alleine 15 Minuten brauchst um Online zu kommen. Da werden die Schlipsträger immer gleich nervös:-D. Hat wer einen Lösungsvorschlag?



Eventuell:


> *Zu viele Dateien  durch Lizenz-Abfrage
> *Sie haben  bereits mit einer STEP 7 Version ab V5.3 auf Ihrem Rechner gearbeitet und Ihr  License Key wurde bisher fehlerfrei erkannt. Nun erscheint eine Meldung mit dem  Hinweis, dass der License Key für STEP 7 nicht gefunden werden kann. Wenn Sie  aber unter einem anderen Nutzer angemeldet sind, wird der License Key  ordnungsgemäß gefunden. STEP 7 legt bei  jeder Lizenz-Abfrage eine Datei an. Durch viele Dateien kommt es nach einiger  Zeit zu dem oben beschriebenen Verhalten.
> *Abhilfe:*
> Unter dem  Pfad "C:\Dokumente und  Einstellungen\<Benutzer>\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA" finden Sie  einen Ordnernamen mit einer sehr langen Zeichenkette, die mit s-1-5-21- beginnt.  In diesem Ordner befinden sich Dateien, die ebenfalls sehr lange Zeichenketten  als Namen haben. Löschen Sie alle Dateien, die älter als 2 Tage sind. Danach  wird der License Key erkannt.


Gruß
raika


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2008)

Bei mir war das ähnlich.
Von Hause aus startet das Field-PG einen Teil von WinCC flex im Autostart mit an.
Den Aufruf habe ich in der Registry platt gemacht.
Seitdem bin ich ca. 2-3 Minuten schneller arbeitsbereit und auch die Fehlermeldung mit der Lizenzerkennung ist weg.
Gerade beim Kunden war das schon peinlich, wenn die Lizenz verweigert wurde.


----------



## dresel (5 März 2008)

Ab und zu habe ich auch das Problem das die Lizenz nicht erkannt wird, mittlerweile habe ich festgestellt das am Virenscanner (Trend Micro) liegt, solange der nicht komplett gestartet hat wird der Key nicht erkannt.


----------



## blasterbock (5 März 2008)

Das könnte passen.
Mein Sophos-Scanner wurde bedingt durch den Flex-Aufruf sehr spät angestartet. Seitdem der Aufruf von Flex weg ist, hab ich keinerlei Probleme mehr


----------



## Markus (11 März 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8175


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2008)

Also, ich hatte das auch schon zwei Mal, dass mein Gerät ne Ewigkeit brauchte, bis es bereit war. Hing vermutlich mit Ghost zusammen - aber ein System konnte ich dahinter nicht entdecken. Das erste Mal verlief sich das Problem nach irgendwelcher Installiererei (weiß nicht mehr, hatte ich Ghost zwischendurch runter oder WinCC flex), das zweite Mal hab ich den Zustand ertragen, bis ich den Rechner platt gemacht habe


----------

